# Looking at purchasing this Registered Appendix filly



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful color!
Looks alright from what i can see, but that last picture doesnt really show her confo really well. Hard to judge her legs properly.


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

O Don't ask me I think she is beautiful, but I love babies lol.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Can't make a good confo critique, but from what I can see, she is real, real nice.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm going to get a few more pictures soon, I'll post them for sure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh, and here's her pedigree: 
Stamped With Style Quarter Horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

Can't tell much from those pictures. Have you seen her in person? 

None of the pics show her legs down to the ground, but in the last one the right hind shows and the pasturn looks like it could be upright. She certainly is attractive but I'd insist on proper confo images.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Will do! I'll get more pics before I purchase her. She's in another state, so, I can't go see her. I will request a video and more pics before I go through with it, if I do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

She's very cute


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks! I think so too! She was actually one of my least favorites I've seen at first, I didn't like her head much, but it's grown on me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I am not gonna nit pic on critique, others much more skilled then I can do that. But I REALLY really like her, what a good looking prospect!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm just concerned because she's going to be companion for the next 20-30 years, I don't intend to ever sell her, even if she reaches the max she can do in a competition, i'll switch to some other comp then, when I run out of western things to try, onto English we'll go. So, it's kind of wierd for me, as this will be the first horse I'll purchase. I'm so nervous, and it's driving me nuts! I absolutely adore her, but I have a sense of worry in my gut, am I being stupid?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Not at all. Do you have a trainer or very horse experienced friend that can go look at her with you?

What is worrying you?


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I just worry she might not be right or I'll mess up. She's perfect for me! She sounds like the perfect horse I've been after! 
I plan on having the trainer at the barn I chose help me until she's about 3, then I'll get some help from the professional trainer a couple of miles away
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

So, I have more pictures. During the winter her coat has grown to a bay, like her father's. She looks almost exactly like him! Here's the newest pictures:
























She's on the left, without the wall eyes and face markings!








Note, she is a little rough in the pictures because she just came in from winter pasture, and is getting for more grooming!

Here's a few pictures of her Sire for comparison:

















Can you do a better critique now??


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh, and I think if I get her I want to rename her and change her registered name. What do you think of the name, "Shesa Rebel Fox". I picked that name because I love the name Rebel. And her dam's name is Shesa Moore Charm, and her sire's name is Ten Sleep Foxy Bar so it's a combination of both of their names, plus her own name! What do you think??


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

looks a little butt high and her feet are way too long but she is cute 
she has a little foundation breeding further back but the most current lines are standing out to me....her dad is a beast though --> bay is one of those colors that make a horse look good


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

"Charm Shesa Got" would be cute


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I really liked the pics of her as a weanling, but she looks like she hasn't been taken care of in the winter photos. She has a very dull, big, blocky head, with tiny ears that just look off to me, looks like she turns out in the front and back feet (which really need to be taken care of, they are long, so she has a low heel), long pasterns, to me she looks high hocked with long cannons in the back(which I don't like, but may not be a defect to conformation to some people), and she doesn't have adequate muscle in her gaskin area. 

These are just things I spot. I would pass on this girl and look for another one, seeing how she has been taken care of (or not) in the winter months and how she looks now.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

She has a farrier comin this weekend to go over her hoofs. The breeder suffered an injury so they are in a little worse care, but, her foals always grow to be stunning - I've been stalking her website for years
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, if I were raising horses and trying to sell some colts I myself had raised, I'd make sure they were in the best possible condition to sell, so I had a good name. That colt looks like she threw her in the pasture and didn't give a fig about her til someone was interested in buying her. Just my opinion.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I know. Do you think this filly will have any health problems in the future from what you guys can tell??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't like the looks of her legs at all, the muscle will probably get better with time and good eatins, but you can't change bone. It would worry me if she really is turned out with those long pasterns that her entire leg is weak all the way around, I'm not an expert though.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I think with time she will grow into them more but like trainer said I would not be willing to take a chance on something like that. I totally missed her legs my first look, I was too caught up in her feet I guess.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

She has been left to run the mountain all summer into late fall, then the herd was driven down to the winter pasture where she could feed them and halter break them. I used to have pictures of her sire as a colt, and his legs were all long and gaingly like hers are. I'll obviously have a vet check her out before I follow through with the purchase. It's just that I love her personality!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, you are going to do what you think is right. I am incredibly hard to sway as well, but I would look around a bit more. I don't know how much she is asking for this filly, but if she took her to a horse sale around me, she'd bring about $100 papered, if that. She just isn't a looker and is weak in several areas. I'd hate to think of loping across a pasture on my horse and have its leg snap or something similar, I'd never trust her legs any more than to walk or trot around.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

She's asking $450... If the vet says she's okay, I'll purchase her. I really love her, even though she's a lil homely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck and let us know what ya do!


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

MisssMarie said:


> Will do! I'll get more pics before I purchase her. She's in another state, so, I can't go see her. I will request a video and more pics before I go through with it, if I do
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Im a little confused, you said you want her because you love her personality but if you can't nor have you seen her in person there's no way for you to know what kind of personality she has. Unless you see her in person I wouldn't buy her. Imho she's an under cared for backyard filly who probably hasn't had all that much handling. Im also pretty sure you said shed be your first horse?? Id really advise something already well trained if that's the case. Buying a youngster is basically a shot in the dark, even more so if you've never raised a yearling before. Good luck with what you decide.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I help my aunt and neighbors raise their yearlings and we've leased once before. So, not too big a case of green + green = black and blue. A hauler we've worked with in the past met her this past week an I trust his judgement. He says she has great personality
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

MisssMarie said:


> She's asking $450... If the vet says she's okay, I'll purchase her. I really love her, even though she's a lil homely!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You sound set on purchasing her, although I agree with others, her legs look weak. But I would offer her less than the $450. Start more at the $250-$300 range. See what happens.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I went about this the wrong way, I know. I just heard about her from the hauler and I saw her pics and she just seemed perfect for me and I kinda grew attached. I let my heart get in the way. I just feel like a connection. Stupid as it is I haven't felt this way about a horse except for one other and yeah :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's part of the reason I think she'll be okay. If you go to:
2008 Colts
And go to Big Frosty Runner, that's her full sibling. I think he grew up fine and had skinny legs to begin with too
And stamped with Frost from '07
http://brokenbackranchqh.com/2007Colts 
What do you think??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Are you going to be able to see her before you purchase her? I see you are in Southern California and the breeder is Wyoming. 

If I could just be honest because I have done the same thing. I've been there. Not with a horse but with a Jeep Grand Wagoneer. I was young and had to have it. I purchased it from New Jersy and had it shipped to Nebraska. I thought I was getting a great deal and on top of it, I loved it. 

Turned out it had rust, a huge stain in the carpet, and it wasn't even the same year as advertised. Not only that, the seller threw in a bunch of junk tires that he thought I might want. What a joke. And I was stuck with it. I ended up selling it for much lower price. And boy did I feel silly. All because I fell in love with this Wagoneer and thought it was awesome.

So, coming from what you say that you have never felt so attached, try to take your heart out of it all.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

See, I wouldn't be as hooked/sure, if a hauler I know personally wasn't sure she'll shape up nice and how her temperment is. I trust his word on horses because he warned us against this fully a while back and we ignored it and it ended bad. So, I trust him. And I think that due to the way her older siblings have shaped up, she'll grow fine too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

You've got to look at the filly's full brother in the pics. He looked completely different than she does and looks like he was always taken care of. It appears he also toes out a little on all fours in some of the pics, so they are probably getting it from their dam. I think the gelding has shorter bones in his legs compared to the filly. He also has a much better head on him, and that sure isn't going to change much. 

IDK, I would NEVER buy a horse sight unseen, especially after receiving nasty pics like that. And who knows how her personality is and if you will really like her, having not messed with her before. The hauler could be talking her up to help the lady and himself make some money, you just can't trust people now adays.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

MisssMarie said:


> See, I wouldn't be as hooked/sure, if a hauler I know personally wasn't sure she'll shape up nice and how her temperment is. I trust his word on horses because he warned us against this fully a while back and we ignored it and it ended bad. So, I trust him. And I think that due to the way her older siblings have shaped up, she'll grow fine too
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It sounds like you are sold on this horse. Hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Another red flag is why is this lady breeding horses to sell a foal for $200 back in 2008 when the market was better? I looked through her foals and was not impressed at all. I think she is one of those puppymill people only with horses. 

If you go buy her, I'm sure she will be better taken care of with you than with the filly's breeder, but man, for not much more, you can sure enough find an awesome looking prospect who will be hands down more sturdier than this filly, who had a better start as well.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

The hauler is someone we know personally and we asked him to swing by and look at the fillies. I don't believe he'd talk her up, we trained his daughters filly. 
I will ask for a video if that would help?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

MisssMarie said:


> The hauler is someone we know personally and we asked him to swing by and look at the fillies. I don't believe he'd talk her up, we trained his daughters filly.
> I will ask for a video if that would help?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I feel like you are trying to convince us. We have already given you feedback. Are you looking for someone to say yes pick her up? If you continue to ask long enough and enough times, you will get all kinds of various answers. But you sound totally convinced that you want to buy her and will come back with something new to justify that desire.

In the end it is your decision. Believe me, we are not trying to keep you from your dreamhorse. If you want to take the chance then go for it. But for me, I say no and a video will not help. Sorry.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd check out Quick Silver Sunny or McCue To Dial, I think they are more conformationally correct compared to the rest of this lady's crop. They are heavier boned and their legs aren't all funky like others I've seen. They appear to be more thickly made and their front legs aren't coming out of the same hole.

These horses aren't bred up for anything in particular that I can see. It is like this lady found a bunch of registered horses with color and said, "oh wow, I don't care about conformation, they're pretty!"


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

She decided to keep Quick Silver Sunny or she'd have been the first I looked into. The hauler said McCue to Dial is a total feisty pain in the butt, too much for me, and we know won't grow tall enough for me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

BaileyJo said:


> I feel like you are trying to convince us. We have already given you feedback. Are you looking for someone to say yes pick her up? If you continue to ask long enough and enough times, you will get all kinds of various answers. But you sound totally convinced that you want to buy her and will come back with something new to justify that desire.
> 
> In the end it is your decision. Believe me, we are not trying to keep you from your dreamhorse. If you want to take the chance then go for it. But for me, I say no and a video will not help. Sorry.


I completely agree! It sounds like you've already made up your mind and ignoring everybodys advice and warnings. I understand you may trust the hauler but until YOU go see her yourself you have no proof she's what your going to want. Like I said, this foal is a complete shot in the dark. I think everybody is just trying to lay down the facts so you don't end up heartbroken and out of some money if when you get her she's not at all what you expected.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I know, and I know you guys are right. I do and I love the advice, and I truly am listening I swear, I just felt attached and I'm seriously reconsidering it. I promise
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

So, I've made a decision. I'm not going to give up on her, nor am I getting her. I will keep searching until April or May. If I haven't found a good horse closer that I love and she's grown better and looks better, I'll post more pics and if you guys agree she looks better, I'll go with her. However, I will keep an open mind and keep searching. Hows that sound??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you think she'd be an okay trail horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

